# Abu Hamza



## MaidenScotland

At long last this monster is to be thrown out of the UK.. lets hope it doesn't start trouble at the British or US embassies. I for one am delighted but can't understand why it took so long plus of course if he was ill why not medivac him I am sure the US would have happily picked up the bill which would be a damn sight cheaper than the millions he has cost the British taxpayer... 

Another labour cock up


----------



## aykalam

"He worked as a bouncer in a Soho nightclub and had a reputation for socialising and heavy drinking when he first came to Britain from Egypt 30 years ago." 

Bloody hypocrite!!! Good riddance to bad rubbish...I would not be surprised if he had lost his hand as a Sharia punishment for thieving in Afghanistan


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lol just watching one of the 5 being led in handcuffs.. attached to a women,,, nice one hehe


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> "He worked as a bouncer in a Soho nightclub and had a reputation for socialising and heavy drinking when he first came to Britain from Egypt 30 years ago."
> 
> Bloody hypocrite!!! Good riddance to bad rubbish...I would not be surprised if he had lost his hand as a Sharia punishment for thieving in Afghanistan




Isn't his daughter a pole dancer? I am sure there was a big story about her in the NOW plus photos ..


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> Lol just watching one of the 5 being led in handcuffs.. attached to a women,,, nice one hehe


is that live on BBC?


----------



## MaidenScotland

ahhh no not his daughter but another nutter just like him


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> ahhh no not his daughter but another nutter just like him


Omar Bakri's 

Muslim hate cleric Omar Bakri Mohammed's daughter Yasmin Fostok is a pole dancer in London | The Sun |News

good for her! imagine having something like that as your father


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> is that live on BBC?




No saw it on Sky


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> No saw it on Sky


do you get Sky in Cairo?


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> do you get Sky in Cairo?




I get sky news


----------



## mamasue

I just read the story....I hope the b*starrrrd gets what he deserves in the US!!!




I just saw this...

"The U.S.-UK Extradition Treaty also forbids use of the death penalty for anyone extradited from the UK."


So the US taxpayer have to feed and take care of his fat ugly ass until he dies??
It would be nice to just turn him over to people who lost families from terrorism!!!


----------



## aykalam

mamasue said:


> I just read the story....I hope the b*starrrrd gets what he deserves in the US!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this...
> 
> "The U.S.-UK Extradition Treaty also forbids use of the death penalty for anyone extradited from the UK."
> 
> 
> So the US taxpayer have to feed and take care of his fat ugly ass until he dies??
> It would be nice to just turn him over to people who lost families from terrorism!!!


I don't approve of the death penalty, plus if he is executed he will become a "martyr" and provide fodder for the other Captain Hooks of this world


----------



## MaidenScotland

mamasue said:


> I just read the story....I hope the b*starrrrd gets what he deserves in the US!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this...
> 
> "The U.S.-UK Extradition Treaty also forbids use of the death penalty for anyone extradited from the UK."
> 
> 
> So the US taxpayer have to feed and take care of his fat ugly ass until he dies??
> It would be nice to just turn him over to people who lost families from terrorism!!!





The cost to the USA will be peanuts compared to what the UK has paid in legal aid for him to fight the extradition plus of course he will be found guilty and the publicity surrounding it wont do any harm ,, these sort of people have to know that they will be punished


----------



## MaidenScotland

mamasue said:


> I just read the story....I hope the b*starrrrd gets what he deserves in the US!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just saw this...
> 
> "The U.S.-UK Extradition Treaty also forbids use of the death penalty for anyone extradited from the UK."
> 
> 
> So the US taxpayer have to feed and take care of his fat ugly ass until he dies??
> It would be nice to just turn him over to people who lost families from terrorism!!!




and of course he is very ill so he might just pop his clogs


----------



## aykalam

According to the BBC, he's landed in NY and is due in court within 24 hours

BBC News - Abu Hamza due in US court following extradition


----------



## marenostrum

Yes but the British are still landed with his wife and 350 kids all on benefits.

The disturbing image for me was the supporters of this scumbag standing outside the court fighting the police. I guess none of them will have never worked and will never work. 

Also the left wing solicitors that have fought his corner for ten years should be deported too.

I don't mean to be offensive to the British people on this forum but for F.... S....., how the hell can any country give a passport to "that". I don't think this would happen anywhere else.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> Yes but the British are still landed with his wife and 350 kids all on benefits.
> 
> The disturbing image for me was the supporters of this scumbag standing outside the court fighting the police. I guess none of them will have never worked and will never work.
> 
> Also the left wing solicitors that have fought his corner for ten years should be deported too.
> 
> I don't mean to be offensive to the British people on this forum but for F.... S....., how the hell can any country give a passport to "that". I don't think this would happen anywhere else.




Labour!!!


----------



## aykalam

marenostrum said:


> Also the left wing solicitors that have fought his corner for ten years should be deported too.


where to? :confused2:


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> where to? :confused2:


Who knows but they should be tried for treason that is for sure.


----------



## aykalam

marenostrum said:


> Who knows but they should be tried for treason that is for sure.


interesting view


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> Labour!!!


Granted.

But reading the figures your immigration figures are as high under Mr "Call me Dave" Cameron.


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> Granted.
> 
> But reading the figures your immigration figures are as high under Mr "Call me Dave" Cameron.




but you cant change the law overnight.. takes years..


----------



## Lanason

marenostrum said:


> Yes but the British are still landed with his wife and 350 kids all on benefits.
> 
> The disturbing image for me was the supporters of this scumbag standing outside the court fighting the police. I guess none of them will have never worked and will never work.
> 
> Also the left wing solicitors that have fought his corner for ten years should be deported too.
> 
> I don't mean to be offensive to the British people on this forum but for F.... S....., how the hell can any country give a passport to "that". I don't think this would happen anywhere else.


i agree with you 100%


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> but you cant change the law overnight.. takes years..


Not overnight but the will just isn't there. He has had two and a half years to get it sorted but he has done nothing, including closing down the student visa loopholes....

Plus the damage is already done. And this is not just in the UK.
For example you have the italian president saying that we should give citizenship to foreigners after five years even though the country is broke. Talk about priorities......shouldn't he be worrying about other things?

Since 2004 the situation is irreversible across the whole of the EU. Cheap labour is good for the rich.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I take it the majority of us here are economic migrants.. 

,,


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> I take it the majority of us here are economic migrants..
> 
> ,,


how dare you?  we are Westerners so we are expats


----------



## aykalam

Islamist cleric Abu Hamza and four other terror suspects have appeared in court in the US, having been extradited from the UK after a long legal battle.

Abu Hamza appeared briefly in a New York court before being taken into custody, ahead of a plea hearing scheduled for Tuesday.

In the same court, Adel Abdul Bary and Khaled al-Fawwaz pleaded not guilty.

Earlier, Babar Ahmad and Talha Ahsan pleaded not guilty in a court in Connecticut.

BBC News - Abu Hamza extradition: US court hears terror suspects

they took his hook away :clap2:


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Islamist cleric Abu Hamza and four other terror suspects have appeared in court in the US, having been extradited from the UK after a long legal battle.
> 
> Abu Hamza appeared briefly in a New York court before being taken into custody, ahead of a plea hearing scheduled for Tuesday.
> 
> In the same court, Adel Abdul Bary and Khaled al-Fawwaz pleaded not guilty.
> 
> Earlier, Babar Ahmad and Talha Ahsan pleaded not guilty in a court in Connecticut.
> 
> BBC News - Abu Hamza extradition: US court hears terror suspects
> 
> they took his hook away :clap2:




brilliant... the hook is a lethal weapon wonder why he was allowed to keep it in the UK.. on second thoughts I know why, pussies. 

I don't always approve of the USA policies but got to give it to the yanks, they wont mess around, and there is no way he and the others wont be found guilty


----------



## Whitedesert

Strange character, this Abu Hamza. Normally the external appearance, and especially on just a picture of a person do not define how I will treat, or even present myself to such a person, but this guy is creepy...made my hair stand on end...with a chill going down my back. Ugggh, there it is again...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whitedesert said:


> Strange character, this Abu Hamza. Normally the external appearance, and especially on just a picture of a person do not define how I will treat, or even present myself to such a person, but this guy is creepy...made my hair stand on end...with a chill going down my back. Ugggh, there it is again...




I know what you mean... as a Muslim friend said.... he is what the west imagines radical Muslims look like, creepy and evil,


----------



## MaidenScotland

MaidenScotland said:


> I know what you mean... as a Muslim friend said.... he is what the west imagines radical Muslims look like, creepy and evil,




Correction... my friend has just read this and phoned me to say... 

I said... he is every westerners nightmare of what a radical Muslim looks like


----------



## CAIRODEMON

marenostrum said:


> Yes but the British are still landed with his wife and 350 kids all on benefits.
> 
> The disturbing image for me was the supporters of this scumbag standing outside the court fighting the police. I guess none of them will have never worked and will never work.
> 
> Also the left wing solicitors that have fought his corner for ten years should be deported too.
> 
> I don't mean to be offensive to the British people on this forum but for F.... S....., how the hell can any country give a passport to "that". I don't think this would happen anywhere else.


You are not being offensive at all, many of us having been asking the same question for a long time now. Others are not so stupid, Egypt revoked his citizenship years ago. :confused2:


----------



## Whitedesert

If he survived the Americans, by some miracle I agree, would the UK actually allow him back in!! Surely not...


----------



## MaidenScotland

Whitedesert said:


> If he survived the Americans, by some miracle I agree, would the UK actually allow him back in!! Surely not...




I am willing to bet America does the right things by locking him up for ever


----------



## aykalam

Whitedesert said:


> If he survived the Americans, by some miracle I agree, would the UK actually allow him back in!! Surely not...


would he want to go back to UK when he could come back to his homeland as a hero? the new Egyptian government have released hundreds like him since Mubarak fell, and they are still asking for US to release the blind sheikh, so what could be more appealing than a piece of the MB cake? of course, he's not likely to be given that choice by US


----------



## MaidenScotland

Britain's terror cells: A chilling insight into how gangs of convicted terrorists recruit prisoners for Al Qaeda | Mail Online


----------



## aykalam

and this

Militants at large since Arab Spring complicate anti-terrorism efforts - CNN.com


----------



## marenostrum

aykalam said:


> would he want to go back to UK when he could come back to his homeland as a hero?


Let me guess, because he would get more benefits in Londonistan than in Cairo.


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> I take it the majority of us here are economic migrants..
> 
> ,,


And I take it that if Egypt had a national health service and social security for its citizens, we, as economic migrants, would not be allowed to claim....


----------



## aykalam

marenostrum said:


> Let me guess, because he would get more benefits in Londonistan than in Cairo.


who needs benefits when you can become the government's protege, he could even become a televangelist here


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> who needs benefits when you can become the government's protege, he could even become a televangelist here




Lol.. then cry on television when the hookers he has paid come forward.. cos they all see to do that


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> And I take it that if Egypt had a national health service and social security for its citizens, we, as economic migrants, would not be allowed to claim....





You cannot blame them for moving for the benefits... the blame lies with the British government.


----------



## aykalam

Neighbours of hate preacher Abu Hamza today urged his wife to vacate their £1 million London council home to make way for young families.

Najat Mostafa, 53, still lives in the five-bedroom home in Shepherd’s Bush where the couple raised their eight children, despite six of their offspring having left according to residents.

Her Egyptian-born husband, 54, was extradited to the US on Friday with four other suspects to face terror charges after his protracted legal battle to stay in the UK.

Now residents and the local MP want Mrs Mostafa to “downsize” and make way for others in need of housing.Hammersmith and Fulham council has 10,000 on its housing waiting list and says “under-occupation” is a growing problem.

The Standard understands council housing officers are negotiating with Moroccan-born Mrs Mostafa to move into a smaller property.

On Saturday her husband made his first appearance in a New York court facing charges over the 1998 kidnapping of Western tourists in Yemen, in which three Britons died. Neighbour Madeleine Shaman said his wife “needs to move and make way for a new young family”.

Greg Hands, Tory MP for Chelsea and Fulham, said: “Families looking for this sort of house would show a lot more gratitude.

Abu Hamza's wife urged to leave her £1m council house - London - News - Evening Standard


----------

